

Ask HN: Browser plugins to unfuck scrolling? - old-gregg

Hello HN!<p>I&#x27;ve been googling for this all morning, but can&#x27;t find anything. My problem is this:<p>I love scrolling web pages, this is how I can reach the content at the bottom :) I also happen to love the pixel-smooth scrolling of OS X and I mainly use 13&quot; laptops, so the vertical space is scarce.<p>The latest improvements in CSS, particularly the introduction of position:fixed has been slowly ruining the web, in my opinion. Try scrolling down this page, for example: 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.millcreekplaces.com&#x2F;community&#x2F;zilkr-on-the-park-apartments-in-austin<p>It&#x27;s ridiculous. The &quot;parallax&quot; effect makes it even worse: retina displays can barely handle regular scrolling - they&#x27;re noticeably more laggy than non-retina on a same screen size, but parallax completely destroys the experience: Not only I can&#x27;t see much because of &quot;stuck&quot; headers&#x2F;footers, but the smoothness of scrolling is gone as well.<p>THE question: are you aware of browser plug-ins that help fight this insanity? Thank you.
======
sheraz
Agreed -- I would love to find a plugin to curb Parallax and other abuses of
these CSS/JS UI tricks.

Don't even get me started on the terrible performance of mobile...

The worse offenders are Themeforest templates. I sometimes buy there because
the visual designs are quite good for the money. However, post-purchase I am
swinging the code-machete and killing 90% of the animations, CSS tricks, big
images, and video background that come with them.

Then, for my own projects, I've become super lazy/efficient and just use
PureCSS [1] and adobe kuhler [2] and one of the icon sets [3,4]

[1] - [http://Purecss.io](http://Purecss.io) [2] -
[http://color.adobe.com](http://color.adobe.com) [3] -
[http://www.flaticon.com](http://www.flaticon.com) [4] -
[http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-
Awesome/](http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/)

------
hpeinar
How would one fight this insanity? Detect elements that "stick" while
scrolling and remove / hide them? Show again when scrolled to top?

~~~
old-gregg
Fighting "stuck" elements seems easy: similarly to how Adblock works you would
define a regular expression to identify a page element with position:fixed and
the plug-in would remove that CSS style (I can do it manually via developer
tools, a plugin would make this change automatic/permanent).

------
sharth
Apple has a great example of a website design that drives me mad:
[http://www.apple.com/mac-pro/](http://www.apple.com/mac-pro/)

